# Humming Birds



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

I took a few photos of the humming birds that were fighting over the feeder. It was hard to catch them fighting.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Good Close ups.
Here's a couple at my feeders.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Reel Bender, thats awsome!!! I've never seen so many Hummers in one spot. I only have 4 that I know of.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

They are eating me out of house and home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This AM I had about 100-125 around my 4 feeders. Needless to say we had filled them after dark last night. Witinh an hour of daylight they were all empty. I bought another one this AM. We went through about 16 cups of sugar over the weekend.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Inspired*

When I got home today I brought in our feeder. The food was a little cloudy so I mixed a fresh batch. I took it out to the garden and the was a red wasp on the hanger so I pretty much froze in my tracks. He buzzed me a couple times and then landed on the hanger again.

The I heard more buzzing and got a little concerned, so I looked down and a hummer was actually feeding from the feeder before I could hang it up! That little booger was hungry.

Those pix are great. I've never seen so many at once before.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

We have 1 hummer that is a nectar ****, it wont let any other birds get close before a midair dog fight begins. BTW, where were all these pictures taken?


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

BWH, I took my pics from my back yard in Crosby. I had to relocate my feeder from the porch to a tree due to the cats. I guess I'll have to go buy 1 or 2 more feeders for the others because I have on Hummer that keeps fighting them off. I guess he is too stingy to share.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Bald Pate Inn, Estes Park Colorado*

BWH,

Mine in the backyard are still pretty flighty...of course if I had a hundred of them...


----------



## limey (Feb 25, 2005)

I always have more bees @ the feeder than birds. Any suggestions?


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Not sure on the Bees. I see some now and then but not very many.


----------

